# In search of a vintage Gilbey's gin bottle



## drocpsu (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, this is my first post.  I stumbled on this while searching for a specific bottle to give to my father as a gift.  I'm looking for a 1960s-70s frosted Gilbey's gin bottle, but it's seeming to be harder than I expected to find.  I've searched on and off for about a year now but haven't really found anything.  Does anyone have any tips on where I could try to search for something like this?  Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VNT-EMPTY-HUGE-AIR-FORCE-MESS-GILBEYS-GALLON-GIN-BOTTLE-/220894004512?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336e4f0520


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gilbeys-Distilled-London-Dry-Gin-Unopened-Bottle-/250935093918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ce5aa9e


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-1980s-One-Quart-Gilbeys-London-Dry-Gin-Bottle-Unopened-/270839335238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f484946


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-GILBEYS-GIN-ONE-LITER-80-PROOF-/270836560285?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f1df19d


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm assuming you haven't tried E-Bay....Good Luck...Jim


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-1980s-One-Quart-Gilbeys-London-Dry-Gin-Bottle-Unopened-/270827064423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e8d0c67


----------



## drocpsu (Dec 6, 2011)

wow.  I've definitely checked ebay on multiple occasions.  I don't know how I wasn't able to find stuff like that.  Thanks!


----------

